# "dry Texas farm"



## Have pen will scribble (May 8, 2020)

My kids live in North Texas. This piece was inspired by that country. 13" X 22" Arches 140.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Another wonderful piece. Mind sharing your basic palette of colors?


----------

